# E&M Interactive Calculator



## PrettyDaisy123 (May 27, 2015)

Hello,
Does anyone know of any interactive E&M calculators (for both 95' and 97' guidelines) where you "check off" the documentation from the note and it calculates the correct E&M?  I am looking for essentially the worksheets we all use, but in an interactive E&M calculator.

Many thanks Dina


----------



## reina42 (May 28, 2015)

This works in IE only:

http://www.palmettogba.com/internet/eandme.nsf/New?OpenForm

One of the MAC's we use has an interactive New/Established Patient E/M Tool.
You CAN print your results for your own documentation.

Barbara


----------



## cdavis9417 (May 28, 2015)

Stat e&m lite(free) app for android and iPad iPhone there is a paid version that gives all POS
Char


----------



## CatchTheWind (Jun 2, 2015)

First Coast Service Options (Florida's MAC) has one at http://medicare.fcso.com/EM/165590.asp


----------

